# Halloween Party Video 2009



## kenswift (Jun 29, 2009)

Check out my Video from this years Halloween Party!






(I just uploaded it so if it doesnt show, give it a few minutes)

Check out my other videos for Halloween stuff including this years invite!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Hahahaha GREAT VIDEO!! Enjoyed watching it. Looks like you had a blast and your theme turned out very well! You ARE the one who did the virus invite with the little girl in it, right?

MsM


----------



## kenswift (Jun 29, 2009)

*Halloween Video*



MsMeeple said:


> Hahahaha GREAT VIDEO!! Enjoyed watching it. Looks like you had a blast and your theme turned out very well! You ARE the one who did the virus invite with the little girl in it, right?
> 
> MsM


Yeah..That was me. Theme was a HUGE success! Everyone said it was the BEST party ever...Not sure how it topped the SAW themed party but people loved it!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

kenswift said:


> Yeah..That was me. Theme was a HUGE success! Everyone said it was the BEST party ever...Not sure how it topped the SAW themed party but people loved it!


Yeah, it was pretty apparent that they loved it lol I really loved how the house was quarantined off with plastic....and you guys in front in your suits with the flashing lights. Just awesome!

MsM


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

*Tool cool !*

Love your video (I've watched it over and over) Makes me wish I was YOUR next door neighbor . I also love your music choice...well done !


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Great looking props. The party looked like a blast. Nice job.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

That was great! All around well done and looks like everyone had a blast. Love the theme too!


----------



## kenswift (Jun 29, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the nice comments. The characters at the end were Zombies that the wife and I created. We made puzzles that the guests had to assemble and then had to find the zombie on their puzzle. The team that found the parts first, won. We hung stuff with fishing wire WAY up in the trees in my yard (almost an acre) and to get some parts down they had to find the fishing wire which was lower and reachable. We buried some etc. Pretty scary in the dark with a flashlight only!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

looks like a totally awesome party!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

That was FUN! Thanks, kenswift.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Great video...enjoyed it.


----------



## kenswift (Jun 29, 2009)

*Thanks*

Problem is, I have no idea what I want to do for my next party! I thought the quarantine theme was AWESOME and a HUGE HIT, but hard to top. 
I do love how the video came out too...


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Very cool, i wish i could have come to it.Very cool idea with the house covered in plastic, i bet that was alot of work.


----------



## kenswift (Jun 29, 2009)

*Halloween Video*

A lot of work but not nearly as much as when we did the SAW party!






kprimm said:


> Very cool, i wish i could have come to it.Very cool idea with the house covered in plastic, i bet that was alot of work.


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Very nice job!! Looks like a lot of time and effort went into your party and it looks like it was a success!


----------



## maryg (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks like everyone had a blast. What a great video


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

AMAZING. That's the best I'v sceen for a halloween party.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

That's how a Halloween party should be!!!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

your video is awesome would have loved to have come to your party love it


----------

